Ask HN: How to find a co-founder? - casper345
======
hari_seldon_
I genuinely say this because I want to be helpful and not because I am trying
to be snarky:

Search past HN posts and even Google the topic. People have written a lot
about this, and nothing that will be said here will be any more useful without
more context on your situation...

If you really want feedback to YOUR post on HN, I’d say to rewrite it with
more context on your idea, background, and what you are looking for in a co-
founder (skillset, money?, location, commitment, etc.).

------
dublin
Well, the answer depends to some degree on the kind of co-founder you're
looking for, but I'd strongly suggest starting with LinkedIn and looking for
people with previous startup experience, particularly in your area. Previous
startup experience is _the_ best predictor of success, even if their previous
ventures failed (though it's always good to know _why_.) Also, make sure you
get people who can think and communicate clearly - this is important even (or
as often, especially) for the tech leaders. I get a few people a year
approaching me for IoT startups - I'll almost always meet with them and point
them to someone who might be able to help them if I'm not the guy. (I'm not
interested in raw startups anymore - I've got plenty of great product ideas of
my own if I've got to go flog funding...)

------
Kinnard
Read the Founder's Dilemma[1].

Don't "look for a cofounder".

Collaborate with friends and loose connections on projects ("date") and
escalate from there. (Don't undershoot "loose".)

You need to be friends[2].

Get hitched when you're sure.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Founders-Dilemmas-Anticipating-
Founda...](https://www.amazon.com/Founders-Dilemmas-Anticipating-Foundation-
Entrepreneurship/dp/0691158304/)

[2]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/really.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/really.html)

------
mychael
I also have the same question, but I'm specifically interested in a non-
technical co-founder. Someone smart who has innate business acumen and is a
shameless salesperson.

------
bsvalley
I think finding a co-founder is harder than creating a successful company. So,
either I'd go solo (not recommended at all), or I'd simply use time as the
only helpful way to find the right person. It doesn't have to be tomorrow,
could happen anytime. "Simply" force yourself to meet new people over and
over. Time will make it happen for you.

------
spatx
In addition to what others have said, one other avenue is to go to local
startup/entrepreneurial/tech events and meetups in your area. I've met my co-
founder at a local startup-related meetup. And I know some people that were
introduced to their current co-founders through people that they met during
such events/meetups.

------
Fsp2WFuH
It's possible you could just be looking for someone to motivate you. If that's
the case, I'm in a similar boat, got a project, but I get lazy sometimes, I
could use feedback to help me go forward but I can't find anyone to even look
at my work.

------
Lordarminius
What kind of business are you building ? What would the cofounder's role be ?

------
dogreborn
It's like asking how to find a wife because that's what a co-founder is :)

~~~
mchannon
Finding a wife (or husband) is far easier than finding a co-founder (at least
when comparing for the same level of quality).

And on many occasions, a business divorce is far more financially painful than
a marital one.

